# Sony CS960/Problem Solved..but wait..



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello all. 
I had purchased a new Sony Multi Disc Blu-Ray player...CS960... about a month or so ago. My problem began when I could NOT get to the menu or Home of the 960 to stay on screen. I kept loosing the signal. Very frustrated I was for hours trying to figure out exactly what was causing this problem. I had a new projector and was told by a person who was in the electronic repair business for over twenty years that it could very well be that the projector (Mitsubishi HC6800) and the Sony were NOT communicating or as the Tech said was not "shaking hands". 
IMPOSSIBLE...That is not acceptable.addle:
Talk to the dealer that I bought the player from and whom I have been dealing with for many years and he first suggested to bring the unit in and he would replace it with a new one. The facts are that a small percentage of electronics are faulty even when they are new. Well, I got the new 960 home hooked the unit up and the same problem existed. I immediately called my friend back and we both agreed that two units were unlikely to be faulty. He suggested that he would come over in three days with some cables from Audioquest. One HDMI-HDMI Three foot cable and one Thirty-five footer.
The length from my 960 to projector is 32'. 960 to my 990 is about 3'.
Frustrated over that weekend Monday finally came. Gene came over and we tried the 3' HDMI first using an Audioquest HDMI-DVI adapter for the 990. I was using a 3' HDMI-DVI cable from Blue Jean Cable.
On the first try we have "HANDSHAKING". I was a very happy camper. Gene stayed an watched a little of "Chris Botti" Live in Boston and then left.
Of course after he left I finished watching that great concert and at the finale tried to get back to the HOME screen and again signal loss. 
Now I am really frustrated and mad (at myself) for not solving this problem after almost two weeks and not being able to enjoy a movie.
Again I called Gene and he suggested that I buy a HDMI-HDMI cable from Audioquest and connect straight to the 960 and 990.
The price of the Audioquest cable was $380.00...his price.:spend:
I explain to Gene that after just buying the Sony960,Mitsubishi projector,a Furman line conditioner,in addition to some other cables I needed as well as a conditioner for one of my subs that is in back of my room I was spent. The wallet was empty at least for a $380.00 cable.
He understood when I told him that I was going to try a 35' HDMI-HDMI cable from Blue Jean Cable. If that did not work then I would be forced to try the Audioquest cable.
I made the call to BJC and by weeks' end the cable arrive with two Portsaver cables at a price of less than 1/3 the cost of Audioquest and I am happy to say I am back to being a HAPPY CAMPER once again.

Sorry for the long story. 
Blue Jean Cables in my book are of good quality and worth every penny.

I am back in business. :sn:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Good to hear Frank! :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is great news indeed. I have AQ HDMI Cables only because I was able to get them for 80% off when Sound Advice went OOB. (part of Tweeter/Hifi Buys Empire) At that ridiculously discounted rate, I figured I could always sell them. When dealing with fairly long Distances, HDMI Cables can be problematic. I am so happy you found a cost effective solution that was relatively low cost.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

